# Habe problem mit meinem Router



## killah127 (26. Februar 2005)

ich habe einen T-sinus 130 komfort wlan mit der version 1.04.
nach wenigen minuten wenn ich im internet bin wird die verbindung getrennt oft kann ich dann auch nicht auf den router via ip zugreifen.
ganze besonders oft wird die verbindung getrennt wenn ich edonkey 2000 laufen habe.

ich hoffe mir kann jamand helfen!


----------



## generador (26. Februar 2005)

Hast du den Router dann mal rausgezogen und wieder eingesteckt (Strom meine Ich)

Bei meinem D-Link war so ein ähnliches Prob.
Der hat sich einfach aufgehängt und es ging nix mehr, Stecker raus und dann gings wieder
Habe deshalb einen neuen bekommen


----------



## Andreas Späth (26. Februar 2005)

Das passiert bei dem Router immer dann wenn du viele Verbindungen gleichzeitig offen hast, zb Edonkey.
Setzt mal in Edonkey die Verbindungzahl runter, und upgrade mal die Firmware.
Ansonten hilft nur neustart ( router aus und wieder anschalten )


----------

